# Prices for bagged ice melt/salt in mn



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Just wondering what some of you in MN are paying per 50lb bag. I plan on buying a whole pallet and I have been quoted anywhere from $5.50/bag rock salt to $6.55-$9.17 for ice melt with Mag, Calc chloride, ?. 

I normally bought bulk salt, but today when I called my supplier the price from last year is now 3x's as much!!!!! So now I figured it would be cheaper for me to by bagged and not have to worry about it freezing up on me.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I got a pallet from Tractor Supply in Iowa. It was $5.40 a bag.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

hydro_37;626098 said:


> I got a pallet from Tractor Supply in Iowa. It was $5.40 a bag.


Was that for rock salt or ice melt?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Here (on border with MN) about $200/pallet rock salt.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Are you guys getting 49 50# bag's per pallet?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

It is called "ice away" the bag says "halite" Same stuff I used last year and it works great.
49 bags on a pallet.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

about $4/bag here for halite


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

millsaps118;626858 said:


> Are you guys getting 49 50# bag's per pallet?


Yep, 2450lb.


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

I bought a pallet of Morton Ice Melter for 7.29 per 50lb bag.

I was also quoted: 4.29 Rock Salt
14.95 Calcum Chloride
9.85 Eco Safe


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

cretebaby;626928 said:


> about $4/bag here for halite


What store and where?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Man.....I got jacked! First year offering salting, I thought it was average. I bought 2 pallets of Ice Melt 50per skid 50lb bags for $17 per bag grand total $850. I recieved 1 pallet this week and another is coming Monday. Here is the MSDS sheet on it. I won't except the second pallet for sure.


----------



## TreffertLawnWrx (Apr 24, 2003)

Im not sure if there is a Fleet Farm up near ER, but if you make your way down to the Oakdale location (694 &36), you can go to the contractors order counter and ask for a contractor discount. This is the only way I have ever bought my bagged salt. I typically buy the 80lb bags (30 per pallet), because we go through it really fast and I charge per 50lbs applied anyway. Most places are hit or miss when it comes to contractor discount, usually they want you to buy at least 2 pallets, but I have also gotten discounts at Menards but never Home Depot. Discount is usually 15-20%.


----------

